
SendGrid has terminated the employment of Adria Richards? - prostoalex
https://www.facebook.com/SendGrid/posts/10151502570463967
======
gfunk911
God this is awful also. Nobody should have been fired.

Someone made an inappropriate joke at too high of a volume.

Somebody else felt uncomfortable and made a mistake in their reaction.

People make mistakes. Couldn't SendGrid have offered the guy a job and
apologized profusely.

You could argue that her job is to be an advocate for SendGrid, and this
incident has done the opposite. But I assume she was just fired so the ddos
would go away.

Also announcing it on Facebook is brutal, even though they may have had no
other choice.

~~~
MetaCosm
She didn't make a mistake, she made a calculated play -- she fancied herself a
hero and victim at the same time, the level of self-aggrandizement on display
was dizzying, she did it in public to make the mob lash out.

SendGrid is in an ugly place, probably losing customers by the minute. If I
was currently a SendGrid customer, I would be taking my business elsewhere...
for a variety of reasons.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
SendGrid would have come out stronger from weathering the storm as a defender
and promoter of women in tech. Instead, they're giving in to terrorism. Anyone
feeling a sense of relief out of this situation is out of their mind.

~~~
MetaCosm
I am not sure I agree. I don't think that their customers want to be dragged
into any of this, they just want working mail... and will be unforgiving when
the service is down.

As for being a "defender and promoter of women in tech" -- I guess it really
depends on if you see her as the victim or the bully in the situation. Being a
defender and promoter of bullies in tech is a far less noble badge to wear.

------
robinjfisher
This story is an embarrassment for everyone involved except perhaps the 2 guys
who started the whole thing.

* Adria Richards had a number of options starting with explaining to them that the jokes made her feel uncomfortable to reporting them to staff. Instead she went for the nuclear option of public shaming.

* Sendgrid will only appear to have done this in response to their site being subject to DDOS.

* Playhaven have overreacted in dismissing one of the guys (although their blog post suggests there might have been more behind it).

The guys involved apologised at the time and have done so publicly. I can't
help but feel that if Adria had apologised for her course of conduct at the
first opportunity, this thing would have blown over.

Instead you have another story about misogyny in the industry that has run for
over 24 hours with nobody looking good at the end of it and everybody
suffering.

~~~
masklinn
> This story is an embarrassment for everyone involved except perhaps the 2
> guys who started the whole thing.

And PyCon, the PSF and Jesse Noller who behaved pretty much exactly as they
should have (but still got insulted over it)

------
citricsquid
This sucks. Regardless of your opinion of the _situation_ she hasn't been
fired because what she did was wrong, she has been fired because _the
internet_ is blackmailing her employer by destroying their business. It's
almost guaranteed that she will have been well aware this was going to happen,
they'll have parted on friendly terms and will be doing everything they can to
help her get another job. Hell, she might have even been involved in the
drafting of that Facebook post herself. This isn't a victory, SendGrid have
been bullied/blackmailed into doing something they don't want to do.

If she was going to be fired for it should have been because of her actions,
not because some dickwads are blackmailing the company. How very disappointing
and now we'll never hear the last of this. Time to make use of filtering
options in HackerNew
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd))

Edit: to clarify, when I say blackmail I'm talking about the DDoS attack the
company is suffering which is preventing them from doing _any_ business:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/21/sendgrid-under-ddos-
attack...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/21/sendgrid-under-ddos-attack-after-
its-developer-evangelist-complains-about-sexual-jokes-at-pycon/)

Edit edit: This thread has been killed so nobody is going to see this comment
again so I will take the opportunity to say I'm ashamed to be a part of the
internet today.

~~~
Karunamon
Blackmailing? You have a very odd definition of blackmail.

Do you consider it blackmail when people refuse to buy Apple gear because of
their patent trolling? How about people who refuse to buy Chik-Fil-A because
of their donations to homophobic groups?

Sendgrid keeping on Adria after her actions would appear to a casual observer
to be tacit acceptance of her actions. A stance, which after the thread
yesterday, would seem to be morally unacceptable to a great deal of people.

There is nothing immoral about refusing to do business with a company based on
their actions or inactions. Welcome to the free market!

~~~
citricsquid
I'm talking about the DDoS the company is suffering:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/21/sendgrid-under-ddos-
attack...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/21/sendgrid-under-ddos-attack-after-
its-developer-evangelist-complains-about-sexual-jokes-at-pycon/)

The refusal to do service with a business is fine, free will and all that, the
problem is that people are attacking the business and preventing them from
doing any business with people that _want_ to. This is a reaction to the
DDoS...

~~~
Karunamon
>This is a reaction to the DDoS...

You do not and can not possibly know that.

~~~
citricsquid
Sure, it's speculation, that goes without saying but I'll put a lot of money
on it.

Situation happens -> posts are made -> drama drama drama -> days go by ->
Adria tweets that Sendgrid support her -> Sendgrid is taken offline, company
suffers -> Adria is publicly fired.

There's no way she was going to be fired for her actions at the conference,
however shitty they were she explicitly stated that Sendgrid supported her:
<https://twitter.com/adriarichards/status/314452708549603328> unless she's
delusional too...

~~~
jnevill
It doesn't matter if it's speculation or not. The DDOS attack is disgusting
and the instigators of the attack should be ashamed of themselves.

It doesn't matter if it's speculation or not. Anyone that boycotts a company
because an employee used her bully pulpit to call out someone's misogyny is an
asshole. Any company that reacts to that loss of business is also a company
full of assholes.

It doesn't matter if it's speculation or not. The DDOS DID happen and anyone
that says that it didn't influence their poor decision, is very confused about
the world.

It doesn't matter if it's speculation or not. Everyone has lost in this
situation. The original dickhead that didn't have enough sense to keep his
misogyny out of ear shot which cost him his job, the company that fired him
because they didn't want the exposure of keeping a sexist who was caught red
handed being a sexist, the woman who has had to put up with some of the worst
trolls on the web because she called out someone making sexist jokes, and the
company that felt that they had to fire her because of the exposure of keeping
her on the payroll AND because of the vicious disgusting amoral assholes that
have attacked that companies servers.

Frankly. Frankly it doesn't matter. This situation sucks and the trolls are
behind the steering wheel nearly every step of the way.

~~~
TheJazi13
I really think you should check the definitions of misogyny and sexism

misogyny n.: The hatred of women by men. sexism n. : Prejudice, stereotyping,
or discrimination, on the basis of sex.

Now go back and read what the men were actually making jokes about. As much as
I hate to burst your bubble, dick jokes, as crude and inappropriate as they
may be for a professional setting, do not show any "hatred" or
"discrimination" towards women. Hell, women can make them as much as men can
too. If a male overheard two women making vagina jokes do you think they would
start to claim they have a "hatred (or discrimination) towards men"? Hell no.
I thought the feminist movement was supposed to be about equality?

------
fingerprinter
Who didn't see this coming?

And when she pulled SendGrid, her employer, publicly into the fray via her
twitter feed, who didn't know it was simply a matter of time?

I mean, what else could SendGrid _possibly_ do? She basically forced them to
fire her.

Her value to the company is being a _public_ face to _developers_. She very
publicly destroyed that value. Further, she pulled SendGrid in with her tweet
about them "supporting" her. Had she not done that, she might have had a
fighting chance, but it almost seems like she _wanted_ to get fired.

Not to mention that a company wants to employ people with impeccable
judgement, particularly for public facing positions. She showed incredibly
horrid judgment in how she initiated the situation and continued to display
horrid judgement in her handling of it. Do you want someone with horrible
judgement being your public face and voice?

I don't put much stock in the DDoS talk, FYI. No reputable company fires
someone b/c they are being blackmailed. Though, perhaps I'm giving too much
credit here, I don't know.

Either way, it should not comes as a surprise to anyone that this is the
outcome.

------
valdiorn
I'm not sure how I feel about this. This all seems like such a trivial issue,
but now TWO people have lost their job over a bad joke.

Adria should have apologized, and that should have been that. Of course, if
she insisted on _not_ apologizing, then maybe she deserved to get sacked. She
should have kept her employer out the spotlight and the best way to do that
would've been an apology.

~~~
jrajav
That's exactly the issue here - rather than apologizing for her actions, she
insisted on painting herself as a hero speaking out against sexism, and
clearly thought that her actions were thus justified.

------
elmuchoprez
There hasn't been an appropriate response by anyone throughout this whole non-
situation.

~~~
kapilvt
Except imo, the pycon staff.

~~~
pekk
This doesn't seem to be known by most of the people raging about it. PyCon
organizers talked to the parties involved. They didn't even kick anyone out,
let alone post pictures or get either party fired.

Blaming Python for this is really insane

~~~
gizzlon
Think you misread.. nobody is blaming Python or PyCon ..

------
jetsnoc
Wow! Four-Five wrongs don't make a right!

    
    
      1. Two men make crude jokes to one another at conference.
      2. Adria shames them.
      3. PlayHaven fires one of them.
      4. Internet goes berserk and threatens her.
      5. SendGrid fires Adria.
    

I bet all parties wish she would have simply turned around and said "Y'know,
boys, I'm trying to watch this lightning talk can you keep it down or keep
your jokes to yourself for now?" Or, kept her twitter posting to simply asking
Pycon to take care of it.

~~~
pekk
A few more steps and we can wrap it up as a Shakespearean tragedy

------
dualboot
The reason it has come to this is that Adria Richards never expressed even a
minor amount of remorse for costing the other person his job.

She never re-evaluated her actions and acknowledged that she did something
wrong.

She had every right to be offended and A) confront them or B) Report them to
convention staff.

She reported them to convention staff and that was the right thing to do.

Unfortunately she also decided to publicly shame them and that resulted in a
knee-jerk firing.

If Adria had expressed any amount of remorse vs. proclaiming herself a "hero"
multiple times in the situation then the whole thing might have been perceived
differently.

I'd like to think that everyone will learn something from this situation but
the world is really divided into those who can accept responsibility and those
who always find someone else to blame when things don't go as they expected.

~~~
WalterSear
She also made a penis joke of herself on twitter at the same conference, about
intentional making a TSA agents uncomfortable due the presentation of
sexuality.

<https://twitter.com/adriarichards/status/312265091791847425>

And the employer she represents considers an off colour 'photocopying your
genitals' visual joke as apropriate for intern jobs page.

<http://i.imgur.com/uWc8P39.png>

These things have to be judged in relation to the environment in which they
are made.

------
evan_
Really shitty to publicly announce a firing, regardless of how much of an
imbroglio has formed around the situation. I think it would've gotten out
without the press release, enough people are watching. Hard to see what
Sendgrid gains by officially announcing it.

Congratulations, internet; a completely banal, pointless disagreement with
zero stakes has ended with reputations tarnished, factions formed, threats
hurled, feelings hurt, and two people out of work- and still nothing has been
solved.

edit- this went off the front page REALLY fast, wtf

~~~
blakeeb
Wow - any idea on why this disappeared from the front page? It's only received
more votes since my last refresh here... perhaps YC is moderating to mute
drama from HN? Not a bad idea really... HN != lynchmob

------
silvio
"A stupid person is a person who caused losses to another person or to a group
of persons while himself deriving no gain and even possibly incurring losses."

<http://www.ecotopia.com/webpress/stupidity/>

~~~
Radim
but who decides what is a "loss" and what is a "gain"?

as an individual, you may be able to tell the balance on your death bed,
finally and irrevocably.

as a society, the show always goes on.

------
Nrsolis
I think the take-away here is that they were BOTH representatives of their
respective companies and their actions reflected poorly on BOTH of them.

If there is one constant in business, it's that some people will constantly
make bad choices handling themselves while representing their company. Ask
anyone in HR.

------
jcoby
This was pretty much the only thing SendGrid could have done in this
situation. I haven't seen this much stink over a person's actions at a
conference in a long time.

I do have to wonder: does this open SendGrid up to litigation by publicly
announcing her termination? Affecting future employability, etc (not that she
isn't at fault for that here).

~~~
mullingitover
They're free to end her employment without cause at any time (depending on
local employment regulations). I don't see them making any other statement
other than the fact that she no longer works for them, so they're probably in
the clear.

------
jkubicek
Why would they post something like this on Facebook? This smells like
anonymous's work.

~~~
buro9
They're unable to email it out at the moment.

~~~
blakeeb
Are you sure? I'd presume their API cluster is hosted independently from their
public website... unless Anonymous did their research and knows their API
hostnames.

~~~
mkr-hn
This is exactly the kind of situation where people discover their well-laid
plans were faulty. NewsBlur learned this recently. And it's hard to test it
out beforehand if you don't already have the traffic to test it with.

Odds are, this is just hundreds/thousands of new people trying the API out
after this incident. DDoS by your own prospective customers.

------
Nate75Sanders
She wanted to be a victim.

Now she is.

~~~
ugk
Agree. I'm sure she didn't _want_ to be fired, but she wanted to stir things
up...

------
ben336
Its pretty rare to see a situation like this where everybody involved ends up
worse off.

~~~
egor83
Not really. I liked how PyCon organizers behaved during this whole thing - so
good publicity for them, they showed they can handle such situations well and
react to them sensibly.

~~~
ben336
fair enough. They are at least the only ones coming out of this without being
completely tarnished.

~~~
pekk
I would say that the rest of the Python community, including PyLadies, has
also come out of this very cleanly

------
kaoD

      Joshua: Greetings, Professor Falken. 
      Stephen Falken: Hello, Joshua. 
      Joshua: A strange game. The only winning move is not to play.
              How about a nice game of chess?

------
darxius
I'm late to this story, but this is how I see it.

\- Adria should never have done what she did. The best option would have been
to turn around, ask the guys to politely stop. If they continued, she should
have spoken with a con rep (like she did).

\- I'm tired of people saying they're offended by things and not acting on it.
Offence in itself is weak and means nothing to someone else. Saying "I'm
offended" or "this offends me" while expecting people to stop what they're
doing is self-centred and immature.

\- Nobody should have gotten fired.

~~~
pekk
It is often not reasonable to ask people who feel intimidated or harassed to
confront the people intimidating them publicly.

She could have spoken to a con rep without making a public stink about it,
though.

She certainly did act on it.

The firing is up to PlayHaven and SendGrid (and the corporate culture which
they share)

~~~
darxius
> It is often not reasonable to ask people who feel intimidated or harassed to
> confront the people intimidating them publicly.

I generally agree, but what Adria did was public and did confront them --
albeit indirectly. I don't think she felt intimidated, I think she saw the
situation as an opportunity.

> The firing is up to PlayHaven and SendGrid (and the corporate culture which
> they share)

Again, I agree. I just think three people getting fired over "big dongle" is
fucking ridiculous.

------
hexis
Anybody know if the SendGrid Facebook and Twitter accounts were hacked?
Considering they're under DDOS attack, I would be skeptical of these posts.

------
MikeKusold
This whole ordeal could have been avoided with some common sense.

1) In a professional setting, keep the conversation professional.

2) Don't publicly shame someone, especially if they most likely didn't mean
any offense. A tweet and a blog post that withheld names would have been much
more effective and professional.

3) If you are a company, don't fire someone until all the facts came in. An
internal investigation/reprimand would have been more than sufficient in both
these cases.

Due to these actions, I'm afraid that women will be less likely to talk about
sexism online in fear of retribution. And I'm also afraid that those that do
talk about sexism in the tech world will be met with skepticism just because
of this one incident.

------
cobrausn
So, in retaliation for an internet lynch mob being formed to go after one
person, we form an internet lynch mob to go after another?

This whole thing sucks.

~~~
mpyne
This is why I've pointed out time and again in some other very passionate HN
discussions why I don't like lynch mobs (of the Internet variety or
otherwise).

------
Pipo
All this over a penis joke.

~~~
pekk
It's tragically stupid with overreactions from one woman and two companies.

But still: that doesn't mean it isn't inappropriate/rude (to the point of
being talked to by conference organizers) to use sexually suggestive potty
humor loudly at a professional tech conference during a talk.

That's stupid. Save it for your buddies at the bar

------
haberman
Everything about this incident is so upsetting. It just makes it feel like the
whole tech scene is a tinderbox waiting to catch fire at any moment -- an
unstable equilibrium where the slightest disturbance can dredge up a whole sea
of barely suppressed anger and frustration. And conflict like this always ends
up attracting the worst kind of people who want to escalate to name-calling
and explicit threats. It's awful.

------
lienista
Gosh, no one did the right thing here. Not the developers. Not Adria Richards.
Not SendGrid. Not PlayHaven.

This was simply an immature joke blown out of proportion. No one did the right
thing and there is a lack of human emotional intelligence when dealing with
people.

Adria could've turned around and called the developers out on it. This was an
incident for private discussion, not a public one. People make mistakes. Adria
could've been more forgiving. The joke shouldn't be seen as an example of
sexism, just immaturity. Where is Adria Richards' emotional intelligence? Is
she logically right to feel what she feels? Absolutely, but she needs to
forgive people when the say stupid things.

Same with SendGrid and PlayHaven. These people did not deserve to be fired.
And Adria Richards did not deserve SendGrid's public posting on Facebook about
her termination.

This is why we need more women in tech: The guys will watch what they say more
carefully if there are more women around. The ideal work environment is that
men should be more sensitive to what they say around women, and women should
be less sensitive to what men say around women.

FYI: I am a girl developer.

------
club_coffee
Wow, announcing a firing on twitter seems a little tacky?

It's absolutely insane how fast these situations get of control in this
generation of twitter/fb/g+ etc...

~~~
jcomis
I think they are being hit with a big DDoS attack. Maybe this was their only
hope of stopping it?

~~~
dbecker
Given the threats at <http://pastebin.com/ubmznGhn> I think this is clearly
the right explanation.

------
jiggy2011
Ironically enough, this springs to mind.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6674ozx16D0>

At about 1:52

------
sandis
What's the story here?

~~~
xutopia
Short story (from what I gathered): she took a picture of two guys saying they
were making sexist remarks. Some of the remarks were silly but some of them
were plainly made up by Adria Richards. One of the people in the picture lost
their job over it and then the internet came to their defence claiming it
wasn't just exaggeration but fabrication. Adria Richard's employer then
decides to end their relationship with her.

~~~
pekk
It is an overreaction to say anything was "plainly made up by Adria Richards."
She did, I think, misconstrue comments about forking. But there was a little
room for misconstrual.

The problem isn't that Adria Richards lied (which makes this sound like a
supposedly-typical 'woman lies about being raped situation'). The problem is
that she overreacted and then chose to act self-righteously instead of de-
escalating.

~~~
protomyth
"misconstrue" becomes "made up" when you announce it to a crowd at large. At
some point, confirmation was the polite thing to do, but we have gotten over
that as a society.

------
moystard
This whole story stinks, all of it. Since when do you post a facebook status
when you fire somebody...

People do mistakes, and all the persons involved in that drama have: these
guys for a bad joke, and her for going public with it in an attempt to
publicly shame them. Now, their employers are just ridiculous at firing them
for such a ridiculous story...

I guess it is our fault as well, if we stopped making a fuss about everything,
this would not happen. Finally, we are seeing the consequences of the social
networks and the delation that comes with it... I miss the time where someone
would actually turn over and would ask you to stop doing something, using
their voice, not their public influence..

------
orangethirty
Sendgrid should have put their employee in mute while the whole scenario
played out. The employee made things worse for all involved by continually
taking part of the situation.

Playhaven should have not fired the programmers right off the bat. They have
had them go through disciplinary measurements, and a sexual harassment
program/seminar. They could have suspended them for a week or so. But not
firing them. This sent a really bad message to their team. I cannot fathom
what their devs are feeling right now.

Nobody should have been fired.

This is an issue of bad management calls rather than one of sexism in the
industry. And very, very bad handling of PR. Both companies should hire a PR
expert to clean this up.

------
tapan_pandita
Trying to be as sensitive about this, but hard to believe this is all over a
dongle! I think it's because anonymous got involved
<http://pastebin.com/ubmznGhn>

~~~
rabidonrails
this seems like an epic overreaction.

~~~
tapan_pandita
Yeah! I am a million miles away from all this and yet feel ashamed in some way
:(

------
untog
What a total, total mess. To be clear, though: there is still no confirmation
that SendGrid being down is a result of this incident. The timing certainly
bears that out, but let's deal with the facts we actually have here.

To her credit, Adria stated that she didn't think the guy should have been
fired. Perhaps she went further with her complaints than many would like, but
I think it's fair to say that this has escalated far beyond what any party
would have liked or wanted.

------
StavrosK
I can't help thinking that this is another inappropriate response to this
whole debacle. Wouldn't it be better if they said "we won't fire someone
because of an opinion they hold, but we will publicly ask the other company to
reinstate the fired employee, assuming the reasons leading to the dismissal
weren't unrelated to the incident"?

------
codegeek
Amazed at the immaturity shown by pretty much all parties involved here. The
dev. guy, his employer, adria and now sendgrid. I mean seriously sendgrid ?
The only way to stop the DDOS is by firing adria (not that i am supporting
what she did). This says a lot about where we stand in today's tech. world.

------
liquidise
And here i thought programmers shed their stereotypically-poor social
dispositions when we left high-school and recognized the world was bigger than
trying to be the "cool person".

How in the 7 hells has a casual joke escalated to such mindlessness? Egregious
overreactions on every side. For shame.

------
whaevr
If anything this entire situation made me realize how something as seemingly
benign as using your smartphone can result in such rampant chaos. 'Oh the
times they are a changin...' Note: Im not in support of either side here, just
stating an opinion

------
luney
If her role was "Developer Evangelist" she has done more harm than good. The
thought of walking on eggshells worried about everything I say would be enough
to get me to either switch companies or avoid working there.

------
jmedwards
This has gotten so, so way out of hand. There's better things to be doing and
there are better, more deserving battles to be had (happy to direct that at
all parties involved).

------
mschenkel
Maybe this has something to do with the fact the site is down.

~~~
smacktoward
If someone's making "fire the $@!#$ or your web site gets it" threats, I would
hope SendGrid would have enough integrity to get law enforcement involved
rather than just giving the people making the threats whatever they want.

------
glimmung
Can't anyone connected with this mess do anything other than make it worse?

The response to each idiotic mis-step is an even bigger, and even more
idiotic, mis-step. <sheesh>

------
mikelyons
For the uninitiated, is there an objective explanation of what happened?
Google hasn't been told yet.

~~~
animesh
She is a developer evangelist for SendGrid, who overheard two male developers,
who were a row behind her on the last day @ PyCon 2013, crack a joke something
about a Dongle in an allegedly sexual context.

Instead of reprimanding them of their inappropriateness, she took their photo
without explicit permission, quietly notified PyCon about this
inappropriateness, got them sent out of the conference. Then uploaded their
photo to twitter, publicly shamed them, called them ass clowns on her own
blog, while calling herself modern day Joan of Arc, while also previously
making some stupid dick jokes on her own twitter.

All this ultimately led to one of those two male devs losing their jobs at
PlayHaven. This unleashed the fury of the internet who called her on her
bullshit and threatened SendGrid of no-more-business-with-you, some DDOSed
their website. Since all this was turning into a PR disaster for SendGrid,
they had no choice except to remove her.

------
gadders
If only everybody concerned could just roll time back and no-one loses their
job..What a fiasco.

------
cooldeal
Nooooo.... this is NOT a good thing. The good thing would have been PlayHaven
reinstating the fired person, and everyone apologizing to each other for bad
behavior.

Firing is NOT the answer for such minor transgressions. Yes, there were
mistakes on both sides, but to lose your job over it is a huge overreaction
from HR. Perhaps the DDoS should've been directed at PlayHaven for
overreacting and not SendGrid?

~~~
mmastrac
From the beginning, this whole story has been one overreaction followed by
another. It's just getting uglier and uglier as time goes on.

The whole thing has set back gender relations in tech by 20 years, IMO.

------
largesse
We are entering the MAD-SM era: Mutually Assured Destruction via Social Media

~~~
blakeeb
I'll decommission 10% of my botnet if you remove 10% of your followers.

~~~
claudius
Anyone miss the old times™ when people would just[0] killfile each other and
be happy? :)

[0] Or sometimes hunt down each other’s real life addresses and file
ridiculous lawsuits, though I assume that’s more of a German thing…

------
iwanttoprogram
Am I the only one who found that dongle joke hilarious?

~~~
arseniclifeform
The word "dongle" itself is hilarious. No sexism intended.

------
rmrfrmrf
I hope she sues the shit out of them and gets enough money to spend the rest
of her life advocating for women in tech without fear of retaliation.

~~~
fatjokes
If she sues the shit out of them (successfully or otherwise), it would be one
of the worst things for women in tech. Companies would become very wary of
hiring women, as they would risk a lawsuit / backlash if they ever fired her
for anything, such as in this case, where clearly a lot of people think she
was in the wrong.

She was fired fairly. She used her position and her platform to identify two
individuals with the goal of publicly shaming them. If the people involved
were a little younger, it'd be a clear-cut case of cyber-bullying.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
No, _this situation_ is the worst thing for women in tech. I can't begin to
imagine the waves of misogyny that're about to run rampant through the tech
community knowing that any woman who speaks out will be fired.

